# Oh sure, I'll introduce myself, but if I were a cat, I'd say nothing and stare at you



## Furson (Mar 23, 2012)

Hello all!

We currently are a furmily of four! Of course, their official names on record at the vet are nothing like the more commonly used nicknames that evolved over the years, to which they actually respond when they so choose, however, if one uses their originally given names, they don't even know those, anymore. 

Leia - the oldest at around 16 years old, orange tabby, is for the most part now, Baby, or even Ba, as I guess, being a nightowl, sometimes two syllables is too hard for me to verbalize prior to 11:00 AM. She had brief stints of being called, "Leia-roundanddonothing" or "Leia-stinkbomb" and even, "Land of the Rising Bun" as like clockwork, her tushy would always faithfully rise upon her back being pet. 

Harry - the 6 year old Persian, who now answers to Smoosh. He is for the most part a fool who believes he can be a bully, despite the fact that he consistently gets the beat-down from the others, however, it does not stop him from trying, and it became very clear to me how over the years, the Persian developed the flat face, after getting batted by other paws, frequently. 

Max - the 4 year old black-ish tabby. He is not entirely black, so I nixed the name Midnight and opted to call him 11:30 (Eleven-Thirty), much to my wife's dismay. She only allowed two days worth of me saying, "Come here, Eleven-Thirty! Good Eleven-Thirty!" before her eye rolls became more aggressively vocal and she couldn't stand hearing it anymore. Of course, this just made it that much more hilarious for me, however, now he responds to Maxie, with the stress on the -ie, Mammy, or anything that rhymes with Mammy. He is the cuddler, to the point of almost being like velcro, and the inspiration for my proudly accepted Urban Dictionary entry. 

The final addition was Dakota, who is going to be 3 years old in August, and is a calico that keeps getting more and more humongous by the day. She had started off as a kitten with digestive problems, leaving these lovely brown puddles of icky pudding everywhere on the carpet, inspiring the names South Dakota and Swiss Miss. Thankfully, over time, she grew out of that phase, and now she just keeps on growing, eating most everything in sight, inspiring the name Omni, short for Omnivore, and occasionally, Miss Vore. For the most part, however, she answers to Kot (Coat), but it was clear, after her, we had no plans of adding other feline members to the bunch. Okay well, this reply was embarrassing and probably TMI - Too Meowch Information, but you did ask for it! It is nice to be here and I look forward to meeting everyone. :cat


----------



## Furson (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks to the meowderators for helping me to get up and running promptly!


----------



## Clowder8 (Mar 26, 2012)

Awesome descriptions of your kids!! Your HARRY = my BUMPUS; same wannabe-the-leader syndrome, except he's the African Wild Cat looking one of our brood (which consists of 7 at current time), he's the PITA little brother as the others would describe him. There are also (in order of appearance) Powder, Salem, Wookie, Suki, Kota (also named for the Dakotas), and Boomer - named appropriately for more than one reason. Nice to meet you.


----------



## ClaireWWW (Mar 28, 2012)

That made me laugh so much. My cat, originally Poppodom, Poppy for short, also responds to Poppy Cat, Popstar, Poopster, Poopy, Pops, Popoi, Poppidopolis etc


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

But would you eventually come over and rub your face against my leg?


----------



## soonerj (Mar 30, 2012)

*Lol*

Loved your intro! I needed a good chuckle today.


----------



## Furson (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone for the replies! I'm sorry I didn't check back here sooner, but I thought I was going to receive email notifications for when responses were posted, however, they must have gone into my Spam folder. Clowder and Claire...it's nice to be introduced to your furmily as well, and comforting to know that you guys are dealing with similar purrsonalities. Harry, The Persian, who as I said earlier, mostly responds to Smoosh at this point is a very curious soul, but for the life of me, I still can't figure out why he gets spooked at the oddest times in which there is seriously nothing happening. 

In addition, every few hours or so, every day, Smoosh will try to get it on with Dakota. He never seems to get the message that she's not into him. Each time this happens, she screams, bats him across the face with her paws repeatedly until he retreats with a sad, dejected look on his face, moping back to the food bowl to eat and then groom his wee-wee. This is exactly why I never lived in the fraternity house during college.  But seriously, he is neutered, so I find it rather odd as to why he still has these instincts. Perhaps it's something with the purebred nature? In any event, if anyone is interested in seeing Smoosh's idiosyncrasies, he was kind enough to star in a couple of videos as both the villain and victim (of a force invisible to the human eye). I look forward to hearing of more of your own "tails" from your furry crew!

*Close Encounters of the Mundane Kind*






*How Not To Woo Your Feline Date*


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! I am owned by four cats too. And we have no plans to add another member to the family either (that's what they all say...but that ginger kitty is waiting for me somewhere I know)

I think Smoosh is not trying anything sexual with Dakota :grin: it is just a dominance thing some cats do. My alpha cat Gatito does it sometimes, same thing, neck biting, trying to get on top of the other cat (and they're all male) and it ends when the other cat has had enough and bats back. I guess he wants everybody to "remember" he's Don Corleone in this house, but the truth is it pisses me off so much to see one of my other cats being "abused" that I break them apart with a distracting toy or I just go and get Gatito and take him away from the other cat. Yeah I know I shouldn't do that...

...or maybe it is sexual. I've never seen a group of cats with a girl cat among them where the girl is not the alpha. Unless she's a kitten or a tiny girl...

Anyways, beautiful cats, and welcome again :wink:


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

Furson said:


> [...] In any event, if anyone is interested in seeing Smoosh's idiosyncrasies,
> he was kind enough to star in a couple of videos as both the villain and
> victim (of a force invisible to the human eye). I look forward to hearing of
> more of your own "tails" from your furry crew!
> ...


Furson, your clips are hilarious and well-produced. Thank you!

I joined here to get as much info as I could before adopting a pair sometime
this summer. So I have no current "tails", only old ones. 

Here's the link. I hope it's in the correct form.

http://www.catforum.com/forum/40-cat-tails/150497-my-past-cat-owned-experiences-story-1-3-long.html


----------



## hsiela (May 20, 2012)

*Great Intro*

I really enjoyed reading your post. I am fascinated by all the different stories and personalities that go along with being a cat.


----------



## Troglodyte (May 21, 2012)

Great posts and video clips Furson, thanks!
I'm glad to hear others have "pet" pet names that deviate a long way from the originals - our cat Lucy is currently "Twit" (short for Twitten, of course!), but things are constantly evolving.


----------



## Marley's Maid (May 23, 2012)

Oh Furson, I am looking forward to more of your posts and vids. I about hurt myself tying not laugh loudly here at work.


----------

